
Ask HN: How do you provide your Python dependencies in production in 2016? - inlineint
I have some python code that I want to use in production. The code depends on a few scientific packages and I want to add more (especially I&#x27;m going to use numba). Now I use virtualenv + pip + ansible role to install required system dependencies, but I&#x27;ve started to look to anaconda.<p>I&#x27;m in doubt about anaconda because it seems to be oriented more for development than for production usage. Does anybody use conda in production and is it good for it? What alternatives to it and virtualenv+pip are worth considering except docker?
======
scot_hacker
virtualenv+pip are absolutely the standard, and ansible is popular enough to
be nearly standard. You didn't state why you're looking elsewhere. Is there
any particular reason you want to use something else?

~~~
inlineint
I stated that I want to use numba, and it's a pain to install it from pip
because a lot of system-wide dependencies have to be installed.

